# Bumps 😰



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

So I've seen a few post about bumps and how it's due to allergies. she had some like 3 weeks ago and we're starting to go away and now she got them again... we stopped beef and chicken so now we have no idea what it is. She has only had fruit veggies and lamb... could apples be it? She has had those the most. We have a vet appointment again tomorrow but I figured I'd ask here.... also is there a way to make them go away faster?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

A quick search for Apple allergies in dogs indicates hives and dermatitis. I’d treat that as a possibility. I have found chicken to be the most tolerated protein in my experience with dogs ( which is limited so take it with a grain of salt). If you are feeding apples as treats I’d try something different. There are pumpkin based treat biscuits available that should be very tolerable for most dogs for instance.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

My 1 y/o has occasional bumps on her head and sometimes on her body. Breeder said it could be acne. We’ve tried to find an allergy but we can’t find the trigger. The bumps go away after a few weeks and don’t seem to bother her. Our solution was to stop worrying and just accept that V’s can have bumps 😉


----------

